# NEW...



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi All, 

I'm new to this site so may need some help along the way with all the jargong that goes on!!! 

First had IVF at the ARGC back in Dec 2001 with a BFN now currently on the long road to IVF NHS. Waiting to be transferred to the Hammersmith but also STILL waiting for HSG which I was promised backed in January @ Pine Hill hospital Hitchin who hadn't received my notes! Then I was told I was going to need to have a LBS (Tubes removed) then the next breath I wasn't. February has been and gone was told Hemel Hospital would do the HSG, Hey guess what there machine was broken!! And March well they were to busy to fit me in!!!   
I have an appointment with my consultant at St A's Hospital on Thursday to see what is really going on!
Was just wondering if anyone is in the same position perhaps in the same area?

Would love to hear from you.

Thanks
Kazx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to FF!!

Sorry to hear about the hassle with clinic, hospitals etc... not in your area so no real advice other than pester them  

Good luck!

Jen


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Kaz, 
sounds like its been hell for you. just wanted to welcome you to the site. good luck with the treatments.
all the best 
Corrina x


----------



## ed (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome kaz, sorry not in your area its a shame you are having a bad time could you not ring and arrange the appointment your self. why are you being moved around the hospitials? you have come to the right place for support and someone is bound to be near you that can help.    take care ED


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kaz and welcome to ff

Sorry i have no advice for u hun - although hope u dont have to wait long for your HSG and the IVF

Kate


----------



## as (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm new and losing it too. Im 37 and have been ttc for 2 years. just been confirmed that my husband's sperm is 3% normal. No change after 6 months of herbs! We're looking into ICSI, but I'm so upset, can't function! Any support or advice so much appreciated, AS


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, thanks for welcoming me to ff.

Hopefully I might get some answer's on Thursday when I go to see my consultant??!! 

Can anyone point me in the right direction on ff to girls in my area?

Kaz x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi kaz,
in the main menu thingy (technical jargon for me lol) there is an area called meeting places, there are groups in there in all areas who get together etc. hope ive explained that ok, im pretty much useless unless ive got a diagram!
all the best Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome To FF* Kaz  * 

I hope that you get some clear answers when you have your appointment tommorow,
Dont forget to post and let us know how you get on.

There is a thread called meeting places, heres the main link..
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,37.0.html

There is also a London girls thread on there and some posts in the IVF/ Icsi boards re Hammersmith, 
might be worth a look. (try a search)
Let me know If I can help you any more,

Wishing you some   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi kaz 
welcome to FF 
hope u got somewhere todayat ur appoint
good luck with all ur tx(treatment)
bubbles and dust being sent for support and goodluck
     
steph


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, sorry for not posting sooner...

Finally had my HSG done last week, oh my god I have never been in so much pain!!!!!!!  oh did I  (The consultant who did the procedure had absolutely no sympathy!). Has anyone else had this test done to find it was really painful?!! Just glad its out the way now! 
The same day I had this done my sister (who I love dearly) and has also been ttc informed me she is pregnant! I was and still am very excited for her but at the same time can't help but be really jealous, to be honest can't stop crying and feel really down but as always I put on the brave happy face!!!!! I suppose we all get like this now and again.

Does anyone know the waiting time for referrals to the Hammersmith that's my next waiting game!!!!!!!!!

Have a good weekend all, lets hope it brings us some sunshine.

Kaz
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kaz i'm really sorry to hear your HSG was so painful.  I'm guessing that you have scared tubes or something looking at your notes which may have cuased.  Mine wasn't too bad more like a build up of pressure thought I was going to pop.

I cna imangine how you feel about your sister, so happy but so sad at the same time


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kaz sorry to hear that it was painful for u and having your sister announce she was pg on the same day - i felt awful after my HSG and guess i was feeling sorry for myself.

My HSG did hurt but only for about 30 secs and i never want that pain again - well apart from when i ever give birth!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------

